# Life as a Criminalized Vapes Dealer



## Hooked (30/9/20)

*Life as a Criminalized Vapes Dealer in Buenos Aires*
https://filtermag.org/vaping-argentina-illegal/
29 Sept. 2020

This is an interesting read, but it's a long article, so I'll leave you to follow the link.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------

